# PE Licensing Fees By State



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Does anyone have this information? I know I could just go check every State's board, but I don't have the time or desire to do that and was hoping someone else already did.


----------



## goodal (Nov 7, 2013)

Why do you need to know all of them? Are you planning on getting them all at once? I could be wrong but I don't think that info is in one place. Every states is so different and changes all the time.


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Yes, I plan on getting licensed in all 50 at once. 

I'm just curious because I've seen pretty large range in the fees in the States I'm registered in. Indiana was the highest so far at $550 and those cheap bastards don't even provide a certificate, but they'll sell you one!

I'm just curious more than anything else.


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 7, 2013)

Since it varies by state and changes all the time I'd be very surprised if there is anyone, or anywhere that tracks all 50 states and is up to date.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 7, 2013)

stating in your first post you are basically too lazy to find the info yourself isn't a good way to get the folks here to help. Snide comments are likely all you are going to get....just so you know


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

Good job getting pwn3d by the nicest person here.


----------



## csb (Nov 7, 2013)

Eleventy dollars


----------



## goodal (Nov 7, 2013)

^ :Locolaugh:


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hardly consider that getting "pwn3d" but I guess we all have different definitions for that. I really don't have the time to put a list like that together but I figured with all the exam tracking and other wastes of time that goes on here someone might have actually put a list together about getting additional licenses.

I pay the fees for the States I work in and don't really worry about it too much, like I said, I was more curious than anything else.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 7, 2013)

He's 'curious' - can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## mudpuppy (Nov 7, 2013)

Not sure what's up with all the snark, but maybe I can help.

NCEES polls all the states' licensing boards periodically and publishes the results on their website at http://ncees.org/licensing-boards/ You'd have to click through each state's "board profile survey" link to get the info for each state, but that shouldn't be too much work.


----------



## Power63 (Nov 7, 2013)

NCSU_05_FX4 said:


> Yes, I plan on getting licensed in all 50 at once.
> 
> I'm just curious because I've seen pretty large range in the fees in the States I'm registered in. Indiana was the highest so far at $550 and those cheap bastards don't even provide a certificate, but they'll sell you one!
> 
> I'm just curious more than anything else.


Indiana is $500 for application by comity, renewal is $100.


----------



## NCSU_05_FX4 (Nov 9, 2013)

Thanks mudpuppy, I had seen that page before but missed the "board profile" part. The snark is likely due to peoples insecurity and needing to feel like they're superior to the FNG.

Power63: I just received my Indiana PE license and they're by far the most expensive I've personally seen, that's what sparked my curiosity (go ahead VT, here's another shot for you to make a sad attempt at being funny). In addition the $500 for the application, they strong armed another $50 out of me once they approved my application as a "registration fee". On top of that, they're too freaking cheap to issue a certificate, but they'll SELL one to you!


----------

